# Enough is enough!!



## Coool (May 18, 2009)

This fu(king forum is down for almost *2days*!! What the hell admins are doing??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

And I thought I will sight improvements!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 18, 2009)

EDIT Looks like the quick reply bug is fixed


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

oh....crap...its back


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

@wisecrab: Is it?

EDIT: Nope it's not fixed!


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

why the F can't the admins atleast maintain this forum in its half fcuked state ??

forget all new stuff and bug corrections --they can't even maintain what already exists !!

and because the forum was down, I could not post anything about MAN UTD's PL victory 

anyways, is there any call for forum boycott or anything that had made the rounds a bit earlier ??

PM me if there is one


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 18, 2009)

***Yawn...***


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

@ thewisecrab

nope it aint fixed yet...


----------



## thewisecrab (May 18, 2009)

red_devil said:


> why the F can't the admins atleast maintain this forum in its half fcuked state ??
> 
> forget all new stuff and bug corrections --they can't even maintain what already exists !!
> 
> ...


TE is better managed. But has no chit-chat


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

I am really feeling bad for the forum!


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> TE is better managed. But has no chit-chat




errr... it has a General Talk section under THE LOUNGE .  pretty much similar to this forum except that they don't have a "my love story thread" 

but having said that they don't even have crap threads like "do you f*** in bed" thread


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

^ I think that thread is deleted!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

In my 5 years on this forum, never have I witnessed such mis-management and at such a large scale. Seriously, if the admins find it so hard to devote time to this forum they should hand over the reins to someone for a day and let him/them fix everything.

Don't give us fancy stuff but at least fix what is broken!!!


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

^ you're asking for too much Kl@w


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

guys please post the available alternatives to TD forums.......
let us start an exodus.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ you're asking for too much Kl@w



Yes, I realize it now.


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

^ TE forum for starters should be a good enough alternative


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

I would suggest ipmart-forum.com. It's way too good!


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> In my 5 years on this forum, never have I witnessed such mis-management and at such a large scale. Seriously, if the admins find it so hard to devote time to this forum they should hand over the reins to someone for a day and let him/them fix everything.
> 
> Don't give us fancy stuff but at least fix what is broken!!!


*UNABLE TO PROCESS COMMAND..... [you're asking for too much]
INITIALIZING FORUM SHUT DOWN.....
*


----------



## thewisecrab (May 18, 2009)

red_devil said:


> errr... it has a General Talk section under THE LOUNGE .  pretty much similar to this forum except that they don't have a "my love story thread"
> 
> but having said that they don't even have crap threads like "do you f*** in bed" thread


Thats just an intro lounge, nothing like this forum's chit chat section.
But then again, it's a tech forum


----------



## Coool (May 18, 2009)

Yesterday even home page also didnt opened! This forum became home for 1000s of bots and spamers...most of the (almost everyone) newbies are joining this forum to spam!


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Thats just an intro lounge, nothing like this forum's chit chat section.
> But then again, it's a tech forum




abey ... see the screeine :

*i40.tinypic.com/fjevid.jpg


pretty much similar to what we have on TDF... only saner


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Think of it as TDF without the n00bs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

And WTF just happened to the Quick Links???? They were there just a minute ago!!!

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-18_154554.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

Oh, and a Contacts Popup:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-18_155026.png

EDIT: Apparently the quick links don't appear on the index any more. They are there inside forums, though:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-18_155202.png


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

Check ipmart-forum and I bet you won't be disappointed...  It has got separate sections for every topic....

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/4557/62388796.jpg


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

and i haven't got those pop ups !!!


----------



## Coool (May 18, 2009)

^ +1!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

They're doin' a special favour for me, it seems!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 18, 2009)

What the $hit man... it is really frustrating now-a-days to even read the topics anymore... this forum sucks now..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

I have got the contacts popup too!!


----------



## Coool (May 18, 2009)

^ Congo


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2009)

WTF?
i was halfway of a GFX card purchase in bazaar. And i dun even know other contact details of the other user.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 18, 2009)

A 16 year old better in better managing his "latest downloads" forums then Thinkdigit *tech* engineers... :angry:


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2009)

this forum is now flooding with spams


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2009)

So, its back!!!
Did d admins went to holiday shutting down d forum...???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2009)

I can't believe it. Not even a single Admin is stepping up to take responsibility of the ongoing situation, let alone showing any signs of being bothered to fix the problem.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

I think the admins want to surprise us suddenly with everything fixed lol!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2009)

i cant imagine that....
thnx Disc_Junkie for giving us hope


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

^^  I am just hoping that whatever MHG told comes true!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I think the admins want to surprise us suddenly with everything fixed lol!!


Disc_junkie for PM...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Disc_junkie for PM...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png


he is not 35 yet.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Disc_junkie for PM...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png


----------



## nvidia (May 18, 2009)

Social groups still dont work


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2009)

ok


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

lol..


----------



## mrintech (May 18, 2009)

Chalo CHANDA Ikattha karke apan sablog ek naye forum ki shuruaat karte hai ;(


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2009)

gr8


----------



## mrintech (May 18, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> gr8


I cometh, frageth and kicketh ur ã$$ë$


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

mrintech said:


> I cometh, frageth and kicketh ur ã$$ë$


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2009)

quote of a modern gamer Shakespear


----------



## vivekkanu (May 19, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> quote of a modern gamer Shakespear


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2009)

perhaps everyone shud bother more on the ongoing spammer attacks and server being offline


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 19, 2009)

No Admins No Mods only Spammers....


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 19, 2009)

*Re: worldwide*



radha54 said:


> **www.mastersmindtechnologies.com/worldwide*


Haha.. this is epic! Spam in this thread!!!!!  lolz...


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2009)

WTF???!!!!
Down again........
WTF is going on??

Do any admins care to reply?
We won't bite u.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

Ooooh, I can has post!


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

Give us the database...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

^ All your (data)base are belong to us!


----------



## Coool (May 19, 2009)

STFU TDF!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 19, 2009)

TOTALLY ^^


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2009)

I cometh, I see spammeth,I reporteth......I goeth.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2009)

I cometh, I see spammeth, laugheth and commenteth..... tired of reporteth.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 19, 2009)

^^o my gash, wat r u guys blabbing here?!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 19, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> I cometh, I see spammeth, laugheth and commenteth..... tired of reporteth.



+1. Let's join the spammers...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

I reply posteth, forum error giveth, reply posted assumeth, reply not posteth, i sigheth, i again posteth...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 19, 2009)

Where are the admins or mods. I think they don't give a damn about this thread.They aren't even saying that 'go f^k ur self '. They might have ignored that "Let the dogs bark".


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 19, 2009)

Voila....the posts are back...


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

haha


----------



## mrintech (May 19, 2009)

*Forum Boycott for 1 Month* 

*api.ning.com/files/frc8NM0M2nOE2T6NkLIA7kvYCpQ36DS-ieBZ3xsZpnYVVr5IBMUdWZJAdBAcgMcvywA9MHajM8FRU7NKHgpFzH0e6kmaNAvN/boycott.jpg

*I am leaving BYE*  *

Meet you all after 19 June 2009*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 19, 2009)

cya!


----------



## pr.itdude (May 20, 2009)

the members r not much involved nw as earlier here..........just coz of TD's mismanagement.......!!!
oopssssss........errrr.........there is no management everything is missssssing here now........!!!

Hey, cant we complaint to some one.........??? The digit ppl......???


----------



## confused (May 20, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *Forum Boycott for 1 Month*
> 
> *api.ning.com/files/frc8NM0M2nOE2T6NkLIA7kvYCpQ36DS-ieBZ3xsZpnYVVr5IBMUdWZJAdBAcgMcvywA9MHajM8FRU7NKHgpFzH0e6kmaNAvN/boycott.jpg
> 
> ...


*ME TOO LEAVING, FU<K U THINK DIGIT

**img265.imageshack.us/img265/8059/ubyfrancewance.jpg


----------



## ico (May 20, 2009)

niaaaa.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> abey ... see the screeine :
> 
> *i40.tinypic.com/fjevid.jpg
> 
> ...


Where is that sub forum? I cant find it...
Do we need to register or something?


----------



## Coool (May 20, 2009)

^ Its under the section og *general talk*...


Me to moving to TE till any improvements


My Id is Kingg_of_tech


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 20, 2009)

All that I posted yesterday and this morning has vanished into thin air! Poof! Is the forum restoring some sort of backup every now and then???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2009)

Threads vanishing and then re-appearing. Bas isi ki kasar baaki thi.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 20, 2009)

lol!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2009)

LOL


----------



## girish.g (May 20, 2009)

whoa. i thought TDF was closed down.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 20, 2009)

im not goin anywhere
if we do, the admins wud be glad as theyll count "one less from those whose keeps buggin bout forum forum forum"


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 20, 2009)

This is not your forum. If Digit needs it, then they will maintain it well. So stop bugging them.
They got other important things to work on then this lame forum. So all STFU.

They are not begging you to be regular on TDF.

End Game.


----------



## mrintech (May 20, 2009)

Me Backeth


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 20, 2009)

im not gonna bug them or anythin.
just waiting for any hope, meanwhile someone bugs them and finally they decide to consider bout the forum.
i no goeth, but stayeth and fighteth.


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2009)

ok guys, we are in new servers now... forum should go down a lot less now, and take a lot more load


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2009)

^ And what about the bugs?


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ok guys, we are in new servers now... forum should go down a lot less now, and take a lot more load



Wow!!!
At last someone from "them" cared/dared to reply.

Mr. admin. How about at least posting a notification about upcoming downtimes in forum at advance. That way u won't get hit by bad words.
What is there to hide from us?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 21, 2009)

Aah!! I knew that the only admin caring to reply would be Anorion. Thanks for the reply!! 
Atleast one feature fixed by the protests, hoping that in coming time you will fix all the bugs. 

@Coool: Your thread worked from all those other complaint threads.!!Congo!!


----------



## Coool (May 21, 2009)

'post gayab' bug tho fix karo asap


----------



## comp@ddict (May 21, 2009)

^^Ya, 5 min alternatively posts gayab ho jate hai. 5 min l8er, they come back.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 21, 2009)

Only five minutes? Maine jo posts kal kiye the, abhi tak gaayab hain! XP


----------



## max_demon (May 21, 2009)

i am at TE with max_demon id


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 21, 2009)

So everyone shifted to TE now.....good work TDForum, as this rate only your site will get pwned... !


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 21, 2009)

It is not *Posts gayab* bug i think

It is related to changing of servers i guess. Sometime, the DNS points to old server and sometimes it points to new server. They problems are frequently faced when you change hosting.

I suggest, putting the old vbulletin in *maintainence mode* so no one posts there and lose posts later


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2009)

Mausam kitna cool hai aaz


----------



## ico (May 21, 2009)

ichi said:


> Mausam kitna cool hai aaz


ok


----------



## Coool (May 21, 2009)

ichi said:


> Mausam kitna cool hai aaz



Yahaan hyd me sach me cool hai due to rain


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 21, 2009)

yahaan kerala mein bhi


----------



## pr.itdude (May 21, 2009)

its HOT here in delhi........8)

btw, wats TE...??


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

Boom headshot!


----------



## Coool (May 21, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> btw, wats TE...??



Its tech enclave forums
*www.techenclave.com/forums/


----------



## girish.g (May 21, 2009)

me too on TE as girish.g


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 22, 2009)

<Yell>*AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHH WHATEVER HAPPENED TO OUR PROFILE PICS AND AVATARS???*</Yell>. Now, I'm angry! Barkin' mad!  What the hell in the blazes did my avatar do to you, admins? Why target my avatar??? No one gives a damn to delete the spam in the technology related section of this forum. Instead, the avatars are being chopped off! What an epic fail!!! 

I have an advice for the admins: Please change your passwords and choose stronger passwords. I reckon your accounts are being hacked. Don't make digit a spam navigator instead of technology navigator.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-22_151639.png

Your avatar is right where it's supposed to be. For now. Even I've seen avatars disappearing and reappearing over the past few hours.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2009)

This is lolsome


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-22_151639.png
> 
> Your avatar is right where it's supposed to be. For now. Even I've seen avatars disappearing and reappearing over the past few hours.



   

Eh? But my avatar doesn't show up in my browser. Neither does ichi's Coool's dominator's and many others to add to the lot too! Not even yours, dude! Not even yours!

Here, take a look:-
*i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt178/trooper101/noavatar.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

^ LOL! Now that's a funny old bug!!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2009)

This thread is epic phail and lolrz too


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

I can't c only sunny's avatar...
r u guys able to see it?


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

lol...look at this:
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/451/77690710.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

^ No such problems with me!! *I think my browser has those images cached!* 

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-22_155136.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 22, 2009)

Coool said:


> lol...look at this:
> *img33.imageshack.us/img33/451/77690710.jpg



are u talking abt cached images or anything funny abt their locations?


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

^^ All i can see is my avatar...
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/228/65885677.jpg


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> are u talking abt cached images or anything funny abt their locations?



For me avatars are not visible...Even yours...No. 1324 bug this is


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

I think Digit wants to remove our presence in this forum! Without the avatar this forum sukcs even more!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Hitboxx (May 22, 2009)

It is not a bug, didn't anyone even read what Anorion posted a few days back or what Sukhdeep said above? They have moved the hosting to a better hardware, and my guess is they are building up the links and the things there. So eventually you will see more things missing all this week. Once the things are in place there, everything will be normal.

So much for a tech forum, users don't read a thing and fret about the incessant rants. If you want to talk to some admin directly, they usually hang around during the evening-night hours in the IRC. Pay a visit.


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I think Digit wants to remove our presence in this forum! Without the avatar this forum sukcs even more!!



Imagine "rate the avatar above you" thread


----------



## Hitboxx (May 22, 2009)

And also I just noticed, we got our spam control fix back, though no idea of the filter thing, so spam should be killed soon.


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2009)

Yes, i too noticed.. Delete posts as spam works fine now!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

Coool said:


> Imagine "rate the avatar above you" thread



 I think it should be renamed as "rate the profile name above you"!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

The quick reply feature has been fixed.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

Yup, it has been fixed. I've posted a few quick replies on various theads and not once did I encounter an error.


----------



## Coool (May 22, 2009)

So..One by one bugs are fixing


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Yes, i too noticed.. Delete posts as spam works fine now!



So from now I don't need to report diff. posts of same spammer??


----------



## max_demon (May 22, 2009)

let me also c the quick reply bug is fixed or not


----------



## max_demon (May 22, 2009)

it is working , yeah .


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

^ nope it isn't. The AJAX quick reply is not working....


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Faun (May 23, 2009)

Double post problemo


----------



## Pragadheesh (May 26, 2009)

@many: may i know what is the TE that u ppl discussing.? is it a forum similar to thinkdigit.? whats the link.?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2009)

^^
*www.techenclave.com/forums/


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2009)

^^
*www.techenclave.com/forums/


----------



## max_demon (May 26, 2009)

it is great forum btw


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2009)

^Bye Bye.


----------

